# any ideas for this



## Brandon Willingham (Apr 8, 2018)

I found this really cool piece of maple root in the woods and Im trying to decide if I should cut it up or make a carving of some kind with it any ideas?

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## Brandon Willingham (Apr 8, 2018)

Better pic

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Brandon Willingham (Apr 8, 2018)

I kinda want to sand blast it and stain it and leave it like it is. Its probably the coolest looking piece of wood I have found

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 9, 2018)

I think you found it's brother!!! 

 







The full thread on that one is here... https://woodbarter.com/threads/ugly-little-jewelry-dish.34016/

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 9, 2018)

I used a nylon bristled brush to clean up most of that one, punky spot over the horns on it I used a brass bristled brush. Bought a 3 piece set of parts cleaning brushes from Harbor Freight nylon/brass/steel wires. Worked pretty good, touched up a few of the highlights with 0000 steel wool.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 9, 2018)

That would look good with some wildlife mounted on it. A wood duck, or fish or....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Brandon Willingham (Apr 9, 2018)

That's a good idea thanks alot


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 9, 2018)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> That would look good with some wildlife mounted on it. A wood duck, or fish or....


Ahhhhh Heck yeah!!

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 9, 2018)

And also, @Wildthings does some amazing work! If you don't have a taxidermist, there ya go. We here at WB, are a one stop shop.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 9, 2018)

Put a Woodduck on that and you'll be the talk of the town!! LOL

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## DKMD (Apr 9, 2018)

I’m not a carver, but this part looks like a dinosaur head already...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Apr 9, 2018)

DKMD said:


> I’m not a carver, but this part looks like a dinosaur head already...
> View attachment 145214


Perhaps it is a deformed dinosaur that got peTREEfied...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 9, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brandon Willingham (Apr 9, 2018)

Yea that the first thing I thought too ,about the dinosaur. I might do some whittling on it to make it more defined. Was also thinking about a turtle but I can't stop looking at the dang thing wanting something to pop out at me. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Apr 10, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Perhaps it is a deformed dinosaur that got peTREEfied...


Silly islander.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Apr 10, 2018)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Silly islander.


I see what you did there... You are rewarded with the dancing whine you missed earlier.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brandon Willingham (Apr 11, 2018)

Lol. Huh I don't get it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Apr 11, 2018)

Brandon Willingham said:


> Lol. Huh I don't get it


It was a dig from another thread.

https://woodbarter.com/threads/ended-koa-thins.34838/#post-475484

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brandon Willingham (Apr 11, 2018)

OK I seen that later


----------



## frankp (Apr 12, 2018)

DKMD said:


> I’m not a carver, but this part looks like a dinosaur head already...
> View attachment 145214


I was thinking the other end looked like a good start for a Kraken carving with that "beak" looking thing and a decent eye socket already...


----------



## Mark. (Apr 14, 2018)

Brandon Willingham said:


> I found this really cool piece of maple root in the woods and Im trying to decide if I should cut it up or make a carving of some kind with it any ideas?
> 
> View attachment 145181


I will tell You the same answer I recived when I ask for advice on what to do with some Black Cherry Burl, in fact asking for advice is how I found my Friends at Wood Barter. And the most poplar advice was "trim up the edges to fit it in a very large box & send it to me" I found that to be some sound advice, but it wasn't the advice I took. It is a Great Looking peace of Wood & I am sure You will be able to use it wisely

Reactions: Like 1


----------

